# Looking for Friends



## zhddz (Nov 8, 2012)

I am a 27 male living in Edmonton, Canada. I have been a very shy person since I can remember, but I did not know the term "social anxiety" until recently. I regret I did not do anything about it earlier.
English is not my first language, combining with my SA problem, I feel very nervous when talking to people, because I know that I make many mistakes when I am talking. I talk very little, and do not have any close friend.
My ex-girlfriend said I was a very good person, and I had been treated her well. but she couldn't fall in deep love with me because I wasn't a confident man. Later, I found that she betrayed me. That hurt me so bad, and now I want to do anything to get rid of my SA and shyness.
I glad I found this place. I want to make some friends here, either online or in real life. We can help each other overcome this nasty SA. I welcome friends of any age and gender. Please send me a message if you are interested. Thank you!


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

:wel zhddz I am so sorry for your experience and of course we can talk if you need someone to listen. I just recently started reexperiencing anxiety attacks that I thought were under control but have resurfaced within the past year or so which leave me feeling a bit vulnerable so I understand. If you ever want to chat about whatever, feel free and drop me a pm.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't have SA, and I'm quite confident (I think I had SA when I was at my high school, because I was bullied there, but I did overcome it), so maybe I can help 
Btw, English is not my 1st language also, so if you don't mind chatting with a girl who is sometimes a little silly cuz she can't get what you mean so well and so fast, feel free to be my friend


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:hs


----------

